# Error in Tivo Forum compose window



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

I've lived with it for 2+ years but now I finally decided to let y'all know about it.

If you have debug enabled or warn for all errors in Internet Explorer 6 (which I do as a web developer because I need to see them if I've caused any) then the thread compose window causes such an error when you try to insert a hyperlink or an image. As you click on the button an error appears like this:










Debugging it, I see that you've got a double # symbol where you're trying to set the color:










This can also be seen by entering this command into the address bar while in the compose window:










The fix I've been using to get around this is to enter this into the address bar:

javascript:alert(istyles["pi_button_down"][3]="1px solid #FF9900")

This proves that the ## is the problem because after doing that, the page works fine.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

LOL....What took you so long! 

Thank you kindly for the note and the FIX information. I found the ## and removed one of them. 

Thank you again!


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

David Bott said:


> LOL....What took you so long!


You know how it is, you keep thinking "one of these days I'm gonna take some screenshots and let 'em know" 

It's only one in 20 posts that I insert an image or a hyperlink though so it never bothered me too often, and I knew I was in the minority having IE set to alert me about the smallest things it wasn't happy with.

I think this is a first actually. Telling a site of something I spotted and they reacted to it. I'm in shock  Just shows how much TCF rules :up:


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, and within 3 hours.


----------

